# Bet You $5 That You With Mini Stones Can't Ride This Bike.



## Goldenrod (Aug 21, 2016)

I sucked in my first victim on the first day of my ownership.  Google: Bye Bike Boy. This concept was tried in England, Italy, Spain, Netherlands and Belgium from 1933 until 1980 and all of them failed to sell enough for several obvious reasons:
  1) The rider dismounts by walking forward while trying not to tangle his feet in the peddles while holding the bike upright while it is located behind him.  The bike can't be moving forward.
   2)  You must start peddling fast to balance and not tangle your feet.
   3) It does not have front protection.
   4) It is light and compact but everyone yells that you are doing it wrong.
   5) This is a child's model so bigger feet are not helpful.
   6)  Underbutt steering must be mastered during the first milliseconds of the ride. 
Only one has been sold on the internet.  This yellow one was made in Italy for the American market around 1980.  My bike is missing the tire pump, rear fender and reflectors which I will fix.  It is fun to ride and it will make all people near you nervous.  Fearless Elodie and I have never fallen.  Once you get going, it is easy and fun but don't let your mom see you..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 21, 2016)

HAVE YOU TRIED RIDING THE BIKE WITH THE FRONT FORK TURNED 180 DEGREES?
THAT WOULD PUT THE HANDLE BARS IN FRONT OF YOU?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HAVE YOU TRIED RIDING THE BIKE WITH THE FRONT FORK TURNED 180 DEGREES?
> THAT WOULD PUT THE HANDLE BARS IN FRONT OF YOU?




Shhhhhh, The bike didn't come with an operators manual so he wasn't aware of that. Some people just have to learn on their own.  LOL

Looks like a lot of fun riding that with the bars behind.


----------



## JKT (Aug 21, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Shhhhhh, The bike didn't come with an operators manual so he wasn't aware of that. Some people just have to learn on their own.  LOL
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun riding that with the bars behind.



didn't you read his shirt ?? lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2016)

JKT said:


> didn't you read his shirt ?? lol




Well then, I guess having the operators manual wouldn't have done any good then.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2016)

Didn't I suggest that you geniuses look on the internet?  Google: Bye Bike Boy  This is what it looks like with a custom fender and reflectors.  Turning the bar around is for Wussies.  There is no $5 for that.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Now I want one.....


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> View attachment 352564 Didn't I suggest that you geniuses look on the internet?  Google: Bye Bike Boy  This is what it looks like with a custom fender and reflectors.  Turning the bar around is for Wussies.  There is no $5 for that.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2016)

too bad Wes, looks like it's a rear steer....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 22, 2016)

It appears that if you turn the bars around you'll have to drop the seat down as far as it goes along with cutting your legs off at the knees. Seems like a total redesign is in order. ...

Sure looks like a fun bike to ride and I'm willing to try it out if there was one around here.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 22, 2016)

You encouraged me to experiment and this is what is great about the CABE.  A buddy is always at your side making you think.  You can't lower the seat or raise the handlebars.  Both are made too close to ride this way.


GTs58 said:


> It appears that if you turn the bars around you'll have to drop the seat down as far as it goes along with cutting your legs off at the knees. Seems like a total redesign is in order. ...
> 
> Sure looks like a fun bike to ride and I'm willing to try it out if there was one around here.



Looks like someone cut the seat post off and made a convential bike out of it.  The fender was added?  

Notice how I did the reflectors?


GTs58 said:


> It appears that if you turn the bars around you'll have to drop the seat down as far as it goes along with cutting your legs off at the knees. Seems like a total redesign is in order. ...
> 
> Sure looks like a fun bike to ride and I'm willing to try it out if there was one around here.


----------



## ricobike (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out if I have any mini stones around here.


----------



## sludgeguy (Aug 23, 2016)

The handlebar goes behind the knees, its a Donkey Bike...




or search 1966 Donkey Bike on youtube.
They are awesome!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 23, 2016)

AWESOME!
THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 19, 2017)

There is a nice one of these Bye Bike Boy Italian kids bikes currently on ebay





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222331452058

The original poster of this thread "goldenrod" described the bike as difficult to ride which I do imagination the child size would be. However I own the adult size and I can say without hesitation it is the most comfortable and enjoyable bicycle I have ever ridden. I love the upright riding position that the under-seat steering provides and having no  bicycle parts in front of you gives the sensation of nearly floating through the air while sitting in a chair.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2017)

I think I'll stick to my unicycle! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 23, 2017)

Man I want that "Real men don't read Instructions" shirt! lmao.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 24, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> The handlebar goes behind the knees, its a Donkey Bike...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The video shows the adult version of the "Donkey Bike" being ridden with the handle bars in front and in back.


----------



## Barto (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't know - seems to me like a very good way to loose my front teeth and put a fairly large dent in my forehead.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I sucked in my first victim on the first day of my ownership.  Google: Bye Bike Boy. This concept was tried in England, Italy, Spain, Netherlands and Belgium from 1933 until 1980 and all of them failed to sell enough for several obvious reasons:
> 1) The rider dismounts by walking forward while trying not to tangle his feet in the peddles while holding the bike upright while it is located behind him.  The bike can't be moving forward.
> 2)  You must start peddling fast to balance and not tangle your feet.
> 3) It does not have front protection.
> ...




When we were first married, my wife thought that my legs were my second best feature.  Alas, 45 years later they are now my best feather.


Goldenrod said:


> I sucked in my first victim on the first day of my ownership.  Google: Bye Bike Boy. This concept was tried in England, Italy, Spain, Netherlands and Belgium from 1933 until 1980 and all of them failed to sell enough for several obvious reasons:
> 1) The rider dismounts by walking forward while trying not to tangle his feet in the peddles while holding the bike upright while it is located behind him.  The bike can't be moving forward.
> 2)  You must start peddling fast to balance and not tangle your feet.
> 3) It does not have front protection.
> ...




When we got married, my wife thought that my legs were my second best feature.  Forty-five years later, alas, they are my best feature.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

ricobike said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if I have any mini stones around here.



The two of them are right over here.  Look closely, they are the size of flea poop.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 23, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> When we were first married, my wife thought that my legs were my second best feature.  Alas, 45 years later they are now my best feather.
> 
> 
> When we got married, my wife thought that my legs were my second best feature.  Forty-five years later, alas, they are my best feature.



Oh damm, gotta hate when that happens:  Apparently, Wit 3k views @ 5 bucks a pop = $15,000, U might be gonna get a little less worried about breaking U nose or  knees, hands elbows etc.  when U fall forward vs  when the  money collectors come around.   🙃.

Say,, Care for a few hands of poker too? 😃


----------



## PLERR (Jul 23, 2021)

If you were closer I'd race you on my Skate Bike!

E=-)


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2021)

PLERR said:


> If you were closer I'd race you on my Skate Bike!
> 
> E=-)
> 
> View attachment 1450655



How about a video?


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 24, 2021)

I think I could ride the donkey bike🤣

I mean I managed to ride a pink Schwinn, a "tall" bike,  and would attempt a unicycle (mounting & dismount would make me nervous) but you only live once & you never know until you give it a go 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2021)

Would be fun to have a few of these and have figure 8


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 25, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I think I could ride the donkey bike🤣
> 
> I mean I managed to ride a pink Schwinn, a "tall" bike,  and would attempt a unicycle (mounting & dismount would make me nervous) but you only live once & you never know until you give it a go 🤷‍♂️



Unicycle, I had traded into a cheap one as a young teen and learned to ride but spect there were quite a few bruises and cuts along the way. The cheap kind would come loose. Alternatively, a kid had a Schwinn and were are a ton smoother, tight, right and balanced and a breeze to ride after that junk I learned on. Yet that kid was a spoiled brat and so selfish it was yet pure luck that I got to try it, maybe twice. I rode mine into the ground. Basically, IDK, huffy, Murray type or other was just crap metal and nuts and bolts that eventually stripped or broke in a month or so. .

Years later, a theater star needed to learn for a primary part in a play and I was asked to teach him. It took me a minute to re-learn but I knew from the start and advised he could never ride it, above all, on a stage where it could slip out into the audience and or, he crack his head open. Yeah, I was right, even after weeks he couldn't manage, like 10 feet or so. They ended up creating a funky tall clown-ish tricycle.   In the mean time,, I got to ride the unicycle all over the place for a few months. And, yeah, it was a Schwinn, duh. I would not put this guy on one of these money bikes either.

Today, I am too fragile to take any risks otherwise, a piece of cake. Albeit, I can see, whether monkey or skate bike, U best be damm careful until U can ride one safely into or over any irregularities in your path. . These things got, *'Lets see if doing a forward aerial;  'Superman', across and into the ground or pavement, works for your skin and bones?*' written all over em.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 25, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Unicycle, I had traded into a cheap one as a young teen and learned to ride but spect there were quite a few bruises and cuts along the way. The cheap kind would come loose. Alternatively, a kid had a Schwinn and were are a ton smoother, tight, right and balanced and a breeze to ride after that junk I learned on. Yet that kid was a spoiled brat and so selfish it was yet pure luck that I got to try it, maybe twice. I rode mine into the ground. Basically, IDK, huffy, Murray type or other was just crap metal and nuts and bolts that eventually stripped or broke in a month or so. .
> 
> Years later, a theater star needed to learn for a primary part in a play and I was asked to teach him. It took me a minute to re-learn but I knew from the start and advised he could never ride it, above all, on a stage where it could slip out into the audience and or, he crack his head open. Yeah, I was right, even after weeks he couldn't manage, like 10 feet or so. They ended up creating a funky tall clown-ish tricycle.   In the mean time,, I got to ride the unicycle all over the place for a few months. And, yeah, it was a Schwinn, duh. I would not put this guy on one of these money bikes either.
> 
> Today, I am too fragile to take any risks otherwise, a piece of cake. Albeit, I can see, whether monkey or skate bike, U best be damm careful until U can ride one safely into or over any irregularities in your path. . These things got, *'Lets see if doing a superman, across and into the ground or pavement, works for your skin or bones?*' written all over em.



I'm ballsy, brave & a little "let's see" to an extent but I have learned the older I got that it doesn't always pay off. Never tried a unicycle or skate bike etc but hoppin' off a car tire onto the tall bike thing my buddy gave me wasn't too bad. I mean the flex was a nerve racking learn but sometimes ya gotta give it a go & see what you're capable of. Not Everybody is the same. God knows I have some weaknesses where others excel and vice verse. I think they're cool and some kitschy kooky like swing bikes may not be somethin' I love Yet but until I can try or own 1 I wouldn't rule it out


----------

